# Internal sensor



## bes (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi.we have a 2009 autocruise starblazer large garage..does anyone know where the internal thermoset sensor is re heating.says in handbook its. Located somewhere in the motohome..?


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

It is possible that it is part of the control. It was on our last van but one


----------



## bes (Nov 2, 2011)

safariboy said:


> It is possible that it is part of the control. It was on our last van but one


Thank you.will tell hubby that.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You should see a small black plastic round head like a screw cover placed near the door quite high up, if you mean the temp sensor for telling the heating to shut off as it is too hot.They do tend to hide them, you would not think that was it.About the size of a 20p piece but round.

Do let us know where you found it please as others might need to know.
You can make it Christmas present type search if you have children to help you. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------

